# Royal Collet Closer



## Chuck K (Aug 12, 2013)

I was thinking about mounting a collet closer on my lathe tonight.  I've had a Royal collet closer sitting on the shelf for a couple of years.  It was on the very first lathe I had.  The lathe was a 12-36 Taiwanese model....don't remember the brand.  I sold the lathe to a friend and he never used the closer so I traded some stuff for it thinking I would mount it on something.  After thinking it through, I decided that I have  kind of gotten used to using a drawbar and I really don't want to mount the closer.  In the time it takes me to modify the closer and mount it I could probably have a drawbar made up.  If someone out there has a 12-36 Asian lathe and wants a bolt on closer I would be willing to sell it.  It could be used on basically any lathe with a 1.375 spindle bore.....the length would have to be altered to fit.  I can takes some pics if anyone is interested.

Chuck


----------



## metalmaster (Aug 13, 2013)

pics would help me decide if it will work for my lathe.

trying to make a custom setup for an old voest lathe isn't easy :nuts:


----------



## Chuck K (Aug 13, 2013)

Here's the pics.  Mounting it would require some kind of bracket to hold the rod that the lever pulls against. On my lathe it would have required altering the quadrant gear cover.  Not a big deal, but I like the idea of just shoving the drawbar in  when needed and having an open spindle bore when I'm not using collets.  The overall length of the tube is about 19 1/2 inches.  It has a little bit of adjustment (I'm guessing maybe 0.125) by loosening the set screws in the knurled knob on the end and screwing it in or out.  It was mounted on a belt drive 1236, so the spindle was not real long.  I've been trying to think of the brand name of the lathe it was on.  It was mill something or other....maybe milltron.....that doesn't sound right.  I'm sure a lot of different brands from the late 70s to early 80s were pretty much the same.

Chuck


----------



## metalmaster (Aug 13, 2013)

looks good, how much are you asking for it?

mike


----------



## Chuck K (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm thinking 100.00 plus shipping.  I don't think it'll fit in a flat rate box.


----------



## metalmaster (Aug 14, 2013)

sounds good I will send you a private message for more details.


----------

